# Program ins Systray



## AlexPain (29. Jul 2003)

ich möchte mein Programm aus der taskleiste in den Systry hinein bekommen. Ich weiß das dann die Plattformunabhängigkeit flöten geht und ich weiß auch das es irgendwie mit integrieren von C oder C++ Code funzten soll. Nur irgendwie hab ich da nich so die rechte ahnung und bisher nichts hilfreiches im Netz dazu gefunden. habt ihr mehr ahnung?


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Jul 2003)

hi. mit der "Microsoft VM" soll das gehen (hab ich gelesen, aber nie gemacht).

das hilft dir jetzt aber nicht viel weiter - oder ?


----------



## Stefan1200 (15. Aug 2003)

So etwas gibt es bereits, und brauch nur noch in der eigenen Java Application eingebunden werden. Es läuft auch mit dem Java RE von Sun problemlos, da es über native Windows DLLs gelöst ist, die in Java eingebunden werden. Weitere Infos auf:

Englisch: http://www.amdesign.org/org/systrayicon/install-win.html 
Deutsch: http://www.amdesign.org/org/systrayicon/install-win_de.html


----------

